# Can't stop bleeding!



## AlisonM (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi guys! I am from the chronic pain board but stepped in for some info hopefully







I am 23 with 2 kids. I have never had regular cycles (would have like a period a year) well now for the last 2 years I can't stop bleeding. I have been on provera, I have had a huge cyst removed from under my fallopian tube, much to no sucess. Any ideas on what could be happening? My hubby lost his job so until he gets a new one I cant just go see a doc. Thanks gals!Alison


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, I know what you mean about being unemployed and so avoiding doctors; however, last year, I ended up in the hospital at that time!At any rate, sounds like you are likely dealing with a significant hormonal imbalance. Can you get your hormones checked? Please note, though: one reading might show that your hormones are fine, another not, meaning that you can't always trust basic hormone tests. You could have adenomyosis, which can make you bleed heavily. Do an Internet search, and you will readily find some information about it. It is hard to diagnose, however (have to look inside). Do you have a lot of pain too?Wishing you lots of luck...


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think the provera can change your cycle, in different ways for different women? When did you have those kids? As you probably know, breastfeeding can keep your period from coming.It does sound like something is going on that should be checked on. It might be something as simple as changing your birth control. Do you have a Planned Parenthood near you? They may be able to help you.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 17, 2003)

My youngest "baby" will be three in January, so breat feeding si def a thing of the past.







I'm not on any birth control because my hubby was snipped. I truly don't know what else to do guys! I feel like I am bleeding to death. I am going through a super absorbency in 2 hrs. I know I'm not really bleeding to death, but dang it is frustrating!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Technically I think you could bleed to death that way...Might take a while, but you could definitely become anemic bleeding that much. That happened to my mom. I agree - Planned Parenthood would be a great place to start. (They're free, and could point you toward other free or cheaper clinics.) Be careful with yourself!! ((hugs))


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

I dont want to scare you, but heavy unusual bleeding can be a sign of something serious. you could ask your doc for a d&c to check for malignant cells. again this is not to scare you, but my MIL bled so heavily for so long, and they kept telling her it was hormones, menopause, you name it. they didnt catch it until it had spread







a d&c does not take very long. also if the doctors are putting you off, get another one. even if it's not something 'serious', you need to know what's going on with your body.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Allision;I agree with Hip here that it sounds like your hormones but you also have to get this under control. I am only 35 but I was rushed in quiet a few times in the past year just before my hysterectomy because I was hemeorageing (spelling)I was using 2 to 3 pads plus tampon every half hour to an hour then it got to the point where I would cover the bathroom with plood the monent I would try and change. This is something that you don't thinker around with. Even bleeding for long extended amount of time takes a toll on you body and your health. Get to a clinic or get to the emerg and see what is happening. It might be something minor or something serious.Denise


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, you can't mess around with it. Like Denise, I too know from experience (oh, Denise, yours sounds awful). The nurses and doctors at the hospital last Dec. pretty much kept implying to me that I was bleeding to death (tons of large clots, for one thing). Don't want to scare you, but if this hemorrahging has become a regular thing, you must take care of it - even if you are not employed (as was our case too). Don't wait to call your doctor, and ask for your iron levels to be checked (H&H). It's not that scary if you do something about it, but it can turn into something scary if you don't. Yes, some people might be able to have a D&C procedure done, which I understand isn't such a horrible thing. Some other people might respond to a heavy dose of hormones. Those weren't options for me, I was told, but they could be for you.In the meantime, can you start taking some OTC iron supplements?Good luck, and please post back to us!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Elariel,Not to frighten anyone, but what did your MIL have? It doesn't mean that any of us would have what she had, but I'm just curious.I have anemia and also have very heavy bleeding and have been trying to prolong a hysterectomy for a while.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

it was uterine cancer. it's not usually something that younger women get, but there's always rare cases. fran drescher wrote a book about her ordeal as well, she saw quite a few doctors before anyone did a d&c because she was young and 'didnt fit the profile'. my MIL was older though, close to 50


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks Elariel. Don't pap smears detect uterine cancer???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Patty I think Paps test for cervical mostly. An endometrial biopsy could detect uterine cancer though.BQ


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

BQ, Oooh, My God. You are right. Now I have a new worry. Well, maybe I'll go ahead and schedule the hyster!!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I thought you were on birth control because you mentioned provera... is that depo provera, the birth control shot? Whether or not you are using it for birth control, any hormones you are taking could contribute to your bleeding or not.I really hope you'll visit planned parenthood or a free or low-cost clinic soon, so you can get this checked out for peace of mind







Whether or not it's anything serious, it's not normal, and it's best to get it resolved sooner rather than later.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 17, 2003)

I can't thank you all enough for your replys! Really it means everything to me. I am getting worse! I called my doctor today only to not have the call returned, I will call asap tomorrow and if she blows me off again I will talk to planned parenthood before the day is out.Provera is a drug that regulates your cycles, if you are bleeding a lot it is suppose to trick your body in to thinking you already ovulated, in turn stopping the bleeding! This has not been the case!I must say I am so shocked to hear how many of you have been through this! I am so sorry! Thank you again I will let you know what happens!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 17, 2003)

Well it seems I really was bleeding to death







I went in to the doctor on Friday and my blood count was less than half what it should have been. She put me on five birth control pills a day and said if I didnt stop bleeding within 24 hrs I would be hospitilized on blood transfusions. Thank fully I stopped on my own. Thanks for all your help


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good - that you saw the doc, and that you have gotten relief!


----------

